# [Moggen] Übersicht intressanter Gegenstände



## Azerak (26. August 2011)

Moinsen,

ich möchte mit diesem Thread eine kleine Sammlung von Items aufstellen, die für das mogrifizieren mit Patch 4.3 
von intresse sein könnten. Sie stechen hervor mit auserwöhnlichen aussehen oder sind einfach nur passend zu anderen
Teilen.

Zudem findet ihr weiter unten eine kleine Auflistung zu den Ergänzungsteilen der T4 und T5 Sets bestehend aus Gürtel und Stiefel.
Dies könnte intressierten eine kleine Hilfe sein :-)


*---- Rüstungssets (aussehenstechnisch) ----
*
Hier kommen zusammengestellte Sets aus Nonset-Teilen hin.

*-Platte-*
*Paladin T8 Style ohne Kilt*:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kopf: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=46028
*Schultern: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=45321
*Brust: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=45305
*Handschuhe: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=45928
*Gürtel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=45975
*Beine: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=45936
*Stiefel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=45698



*---- Rüstungsteile (Nonset) ----*


*-Stoff-
*Kopf:
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=62983
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=11808 Anmerkung: Flammender Reif der über dem Haupt schwebt.
*
-Leder-
*Kopf:
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=32235 Anmerkung: Einmaliges Design für Druide und Schurke
*
-Kette- 
*Kopf:
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28671 Anmerkung: Ketten-Kopfschutz im Style des Krieger-T1 Helms_
_*
-Platte-*



*---- Rüstungssets Ergänzungsteile ----*


Wo ihr die T4/T5 Tokens für Kopf, Schultern, Brust und Beine kriegt erfahrt ihr hier: Klick
 

-Magier-
T4-Gürtel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28565
T4-Stiefel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28517 (Stiefelversion) o. http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=30680 (Schuhversion)
T5-Stiefel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=30067
T5-Gürtel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=30020

-Krieger-
T4-Gürtel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28569
T4-Stiefel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28608 o. http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=30683 o. http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28747 o. http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=30641
T5-Stiefel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=30081 o. http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=32267 o. http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=30081
T5-Gürtel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=30096

-Paladin-
T4-Stiefel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28569
T4-Gürtel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28733
T5-Stiefel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=30027
T5-Gürtel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=29965

-Schamane-
T4-Gürtel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28567 o. http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=30643 o. http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28810 o. http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28567
T4-Stiefel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=17225
T5-Stiefel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=30066
T5-Gürtel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=30068 o. http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=30030

-Jäger-
T4-Gürtel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28656
T4-Stiefel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28746
T5-Stiefel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=30104 o. http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=29951
T5-Gürtel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=30046 Dieser Gegenstand muss hergestellt werden. Drop Alternative bisher unbekannt.

-Hexenmeister-
T4-Gürtel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28654 o. http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=30673 o. http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28654
T4-Stiefel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28670
T5-Gürtel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=30064
T5-Stiefel: Keinen Gegenstand bisher gefunden. 

-Druide-
T4-Gürtel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28655
T4-Stiefel:http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28752
T5-Stiefel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=30092
T5-Gürtel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=29984

-Priester-
T4-Gürtel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28652
T4-Stiefel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28663
T5-Stiefel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=30100
T5-Gürtel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28799

-Schurke-
T4-Stiefel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28669
T4-Gürtel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28750
T5-Stiefel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=21217
T5-Gürtel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=30106


----------



## Azerak (26. August 2011)

*---- Waffen und Schilde ----*

*Schilde: *
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28611 
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=43085 Anmerkung: Schönes Schild im Lordaeronstil. 
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=32375 Anmerkung: Das Schild schlechthin. Wird man wohl sehr oft sehen. Passt gut zu Krieger T6
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=15891
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28825 Anmerkung: Passt sehr gut zum Paladin T5
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28606
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=34676 Anmerkung: 2 Farbvarianten. Andere Variante siehe nächste Zeile.
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=34675 Anmerkung: 2 Farbvarianten. Andere Variante siehe vorige Zeile.
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=40475
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=45682 
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=45887
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=51791
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=19349

*2h-Streitkolben:
** http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28800 Anmerkung: Passt perfekt zum Paladin T5.
 * http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=19323
*
2h-Schwerter:*
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28430 Anmerkung: Nur für Schwertschmiede!
*
2h-Äxte:
* * http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=21134 Anmerkung: Axt im Soulcalibur-Stil
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=19353 
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=13285 Anmerkung: Riesen Rasierklinge :-)
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28436 Anmerkung: Nur für Axtschmiede
*
Stangenwaffen:
** http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=27903
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=12583
*
Stäbe:
** http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=1607
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=22406
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=19101
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=19356
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=19355
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=18842 Anmerkung: Blitzeffekte
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=31186 Anmerkung: Nett für Druiden
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=27842
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=30732 Anmerkung: Sehr genialer Stab allerdings auch sehr schwer zu kriegen!
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=32374 Anmerkung: Der Hexer-Stab schlechthin.
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=30908
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=34987 Anmerkung: Schlicht aber sehr schick.
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=34337 Anmerkung: Gut für ein Blutelfen Set.
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=39394
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=62219 Anmerkung: Nur Allianz 
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=32344 Anmerkung: Perfekt für das Priester T5
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=45695 Anmerkung: Schicker Druiden-Stab gibt es in verschiedenen Farben in Ulduar.
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=40348 Anmerkung: Düsterer Stab mit Drachenköpfen - schick ;-)
*
1h-Streitkolben:
* * http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=40488
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=29353 Anmerkung: Schallwelleneffekt ingame
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28771
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28439 Anmerkung: Drachenkopf Design - für Drachenfans ein Muss :-) Nur für Hammerschmiede!
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=27426 Anmerkung: Blitzeffekte ingame

*1h-Schwerter:
** http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=40491
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=50210 Anmerkung: Perfekt in Verbindung mit Gebrochenes Versprechen (Hier drunter)
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=40345 Anmerkung: Perfekt in Verbindung mit Sieder (Hier drüber)
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=40336
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28400
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=49827
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=34164 Anmerkung: Sehr schönes Schwert was beidhändig bestimmt super kommt :-)
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=34609
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=31336 Anmerkung: Flammenschwert ( mehrfarbig)
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=24361 Anmerkung: Flammenschwert (blau)

*1h-Äxte:
** http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=32254
*
Dolche:
** http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=47676 Anmerkung: Nur Allianz
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28226
*
Faustwaffen:*
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=40704 Anmerkung: Perfekt in Verbindung mit siehe eine Zeiler drunter
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=37693 Anmerkung: Perfekt in Verbindung mit siehe eine Zeiler drüber
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=40383 
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=32946 Anmerkung: Perfekt in Verbindung mit siehe eine Zeiler drunter. Passt Perfekt zum Schamanen T5
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=32945 Anmerkung: Perfekt in Verbindung mit siehe eine Zeiler drüber. Passt Perfekt zum Schamanen T5

*Schusswaffen:
** http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28581 Anmerkung: Sehr schönes Gewehr mit Verzierungen.
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=27794
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=27898
*
Bögen:
** http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=19350
*
Armbrüste:
** http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28397 Anmerkung: 2 Farbvarianten. Andere Variante siehe nächste Zeile.
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28504 Anmerkung: 2 Farbvarianten. Andere Variante siehe vorige Zeile.

*Wurfwaffen:

Zauberstäbe:

Nebenhand:*
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=45271
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=6341
* http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=34206


----------



## Albra (26. August 2011)

nichts für ungut aber wo die tsets herkommen denk ich weiß jeder halbwegs inteligente spieler.. 
interessanter fänd ich nonsetrüstungen die style haben.. die kennt nämlich nicht jeder


----------



## Deligor (26. August 2011)

Sollen hier nur Rüstungen gepostet werden? Ich finde Waffen ja eigendlich viel interessanter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist momentan das Objekt meiner Begierde...suche allerdings noch nach ner Axt und nem Streitkolben die in etwa dazu passen.

Mfg Del


----------



## Azerak (26. August 2011)

Albra schrieb:


> nichts für ungut aber wo die tsets herkommen denk ich weiß jeder halbwegs inteligente spieler..
> interessanter fänd ich nonsetrüstungen die style haben.. die kennt nämlich nicht jeder



>.< 

Jeder halbwegs intelLigente Spieler hätte den Eingangspost verstanden.
Nach den Ergänzungsteilen wurde schon öfter mal gefragt. Also habe ich damit angefangen.
Zudem weiß nicht jeder wo was droppt! Und das hat NICHTS aber auch rein GAR NICHTS! mit Intelligenz zu tun!

Hier geht es um intressante Gegenstände. Kennt ihr welche? Postet sie.
Und wie oben steht: Das ist nur der Anfang. Mein windoof hat sich vorhin beim updaten erstmal selbst kaputt gemacht deswegen bisher
nur die Teile.

Also - weniger meckern mehr beitragen


----------



## Talgur (26. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu Warri T6  und evtl. noch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nomisno (26. August 2011)

Das,w as du bei 2H-Schwertern stehen hast, ist ein 1H-Schwert 


http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28436 gefällt mir irgendwie. Kann allerdings nur ein Axt-Waffenschmied herstellen und auch nur er selbst tragen :/


----------



## Speckdackel (26. August 2011)

Stolz und Gier sind so coole Faustwaffen. Nimm die mal auf.


----------



## Azerak (26. August 2011)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Das,w as du bei 2H-Schwertern stehen hast, ist ein 1H-Schwert



Und das 2te ne Stangenwaffe. Da hatte ich mich irgendwie vertan *g* 


@Speckdackel

Wie konnt ich die vergessen? @.@ Hinzugefügt


----------



## DexDrive (26. August 2011)

Kann man auch Legendäries benutzten?
Weil sonst würde ich mein http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=19019 benutzten ^^


----------



## Azerak (26. August 2011)

Nein, Legendarys können weder Ziel einer Transmogrifikation sein noch kann ihr Aussehen auf ein anderes Ziel kopiert werden. (Derzeitiger Stand)


----------



## Vaishyana (26. August 2011)

Gibt es noch ne Auflistung für Stäbe? Oben sind ja keine.


----------



## FLYINGSTORM (27. August 2011)

ich kann mich irren zu dem zeitpunkt hab ich grad ne pause gemacht aber wurde nightbane nich rausgepatcht?
wegen dem schild was du gepostet hast http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28606
kannste ja drin lassen aber ne notiz dahinter isses schon wert ( sofern ich mich nich irre)


----------



## Azerak (27. August 2011)

Habe ein paar hinzugefügt. Gerade bei den Stäben gibts echt tolle Sachen :-)

@Flyingstorm:
Habe erst vorgestern die PreQuest gemacht und habe derzeit dem Auftrag im Questlog ich solle ihn töten.
Was rausgepatcht worden ist, ist die Urne. Man kann nun nach absolvieren der Quest einfach eine Urne die
auf der Terrasse steht anklicken.

Werde aber - wenn WoW neu installiert ist *grml* blödes win7 *grml* - direkt mal nach Kara gehen.
Bin mir aber sicher der ist noch da. Sonst gäbe es die Quests ja auch alle nicht mehr :-)


----------



## Gurk1 (27. August 2011)

Also was ich noch total klasse finde ist


schön zweimal aufm rücken


----------



## Azerak (27. August 2011)

Hoppla, dreher beim lesen gehabt DD *hust*


----------



## Dragon02031987 (27. August 2011)

Azerak schrieb:


> Leider wird es so sein dass du die Waffe dahin steckst, wo die Waffe die du an hast ohne Transmogrifikation stecken würde.
> Nervig!



Wie kommst du denn dadrauf?

In einer News hier auf Buffed wurde doch von Blizz gesagt dass, die Stelle an der die Waffe am Char sitzt von der Grafik bestimmt wird also vom aussehen der Waffe.


----------



## Azerak (27. August 2011)

Wortdreher beim lesen von solchen Infos ist immer schlecht 
Hast natürlich recht - habs nochmal genau gelesen. Sorry!


----------



## Orthrus (27. August 2011)

Singular: Der Schild - Plural: Die Schilde (Rüstung) 
 Singular: Das Schild - Plural: Die Schilder (Verkehrszeichen)


----------



## Blackout1091 (27. August 2011)

Talgur schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Dazu Warri T6



Werde ich aus diesem Grund nicht machen weil damit eh jeder rumlaufen wird. T5 hat auch was  Waffen mal gucken


----------



## Calthras2 (27. August 2011)

Also ich persönlich mag das Todesritter Startset (Acherusritter glaub ich) (Kapuze und Plattenkilt) und die dazugehörige Waffe
only for DK 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (27. August 2011)

Argentumrächer
und
Klinge der Zauberei

sehr schöne Style-Waffen

Besser mit Bild, nen paar Buchstaben kann ja jeder posten ;p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der Argentumrächer





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Klinge der Zauberei


----------



## Demonea (27. August 2011)

Hexerstab für Tier 8,5

Hexerstab für Tier 5

Hexerstab für Tier 10 (blau)


----------



## Azerak (28. August 2011)

Soooo....

Hinzugefügt:
-Ein Set
-Ein paar Waffen
-paar Schilde

Schilde-Fehler ausgebügelt 

Vom Argentumrächer habe ich eine andere Version hinzugefügt die glaube einfacher zu kriegen ist - das Langschwert des Zauberfeuers. (Sklavenunterkünfte erster Boss)
Das Schwert vom DK Startgebiet lasse ich außen vor. Kriegt nur die eine Klasse und wer sie behalten hat weiß wie gut sie aussieht


----------



## Negev (28. August 2011)

Das hier noch niemand Blutschrei genannt hat wundert mich... generell find ich eher schlichtes Design viel ansprechender... mein Todesritter würde sich jedenfalls über Armageddon freuen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (30. August 2011)

Hier noch ein paar schöne 2h-Schwerter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und hier 1h-Schwerter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (30. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hosenschisser (30. August 2011)

Legendaries kann man nicht moggen.


----------



## Ladrion (30. August 2011)

Ich hab hier noch ein paar Waffen die ich sehr ansprechend finde:

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=27829
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=27840
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28400
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=29362
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=29348

Ich seh grad die Klinge des Warpsturms kann man sich nicht so richtig angucken da hab ich mal ein Screen von.


----------



## MaexxDesign (31. August 2011)

Ich hätte so gerne dieses Schwert, rechts für Schurken. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und das mit einem coolen VZ-Look:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (31. August 2011)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Ich hätte so gerne dieses Schwert, rechts für Schurken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thunder...Thunder....THUNDERCATS HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ^^


----------



## Ghazemeister (31. August 2011)

Heyho,

kurze Frage, hab letztens irgendwo ein Bild vom Pala T2 gesehen, das aber so dunkel-lila war.
Kann da jemand helfen und bitte noch sagen, wo man das erhält?

Grüße Gm


----------



## Captn.Pwn (31. August 2011)

Ghazemeister schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> kurze Frage, hab letztens irgendwo ein Bild vom Pala T2 gesehen, das aber so dunkel-lila war.
> Kann da jemand helfen und bitte noch sagen, wo man das erhält?
> ...





Nexus.X schrieb:


> Das sind Nonset-Plattenheiler Teile aus BC Instanzen.
> 
> Helm: Dampfkammer - Roboingenieur Dampfhammer
> Schultern: Höllenfeuerbollwerk - Omor der Narbenlose (Hc)
> ...



finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 noch ganz nett


----------



## MaexxDesign (1. September 2011)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Thunder...Thunder....THUNDERCATS HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ^^


Immer das gleiche: da fehlt ein "Thunder" 
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=TqvM83K-f_Q


----------



## Elessar22 (5. Juni 2013)

T5-Gurt für Jäger: Kettengurt des Wächters

T5-Gurt für Hexer: Schreckenszwirngürtel des Veteranen


----------



## mustdie (5. Juni 2013)

Hi , hab da ne gute seite gefunden für mogg items ,schön übersichtlich mit item herkunft .
Wer mal schauen will ,bitteschön http://wowroleplaygear.com/


----------

